# Do You Sharpen Your Bench Scraper?



## mr drinky (Mar 5, 2011)

Something Chef Niloc said in a post about how he files his bench scraper/dough cutter to put a burr on it now has got me eyeing the edge of my scraper. 

Last night I wanted to take it to a 500 grit stone. That edge is tempting me.

k.


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 5, 2011)

I have two bench knives for my bread baking. One I keep dull for picking up flour, onions if I'm cooking, etc. The other I keep sharp for scraping down my worktable. It takes a very fine layer of wood off, leaving just a few flakes of sawdust... I've never tried it on my Boardsmith Boards...


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 5, 2011)

No, mine is dull and will stay that way. I already have too many sharp things in the kitchen, and I need something that won't take my finger off to get cut ingredients from the board to the pan. 

But I am thinking about a cabinet scraper...


----------



## UnConundrum (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh, no, I don't put an edge on it.... I just square it off so the corner of the blade, at 90 degrees, is sharp. Not cutting a tomato sharp.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 5, 2011)

UnConundrum said:


> Oh, no, I don't put an edge on it.... I just square it off so the corner of the blade, at 90 degrees, is sharp. Not cutting a tomato sharp.


 
That might be worth trying...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 6, 2011)

The bur is what scraps, trust me on this one


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.chefknifes.com/butchers_page.htm

Those are the pro scrapers. I wish I could find the user guide & set up online, but I can't. Any way they come with a guide that tells you to make a bur by running it done a mill file. When using it The thought came to me that it was a lot like using a cabinet scraper. So I set up a dough knife the way a cabinet scraper is done
http://woodgears.ca/scraper/index.html

And it worked just as good if not better then the Fdick ones. The bur scrapes the fine scratches off and exposes the deep ones so that they can be cleaned out. By using a scraper it keeps the bored level and flat. I have been doing this to the blocks & boards at work for years & they all look as good as new, works on the rubber boards too.


----------



## Jay (Mar 10, 2011)

My scraper is over 20 years old. It's pretty thin and flexible, has a permanent curve to it, and a disguting looking handle.

It just feels so natural, I wouldn't think of getting rid of it, and every other one I've tried just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 29, 2012)

I worked with a baker that could use a dough knife like some chef's use a cleaver. He kept it sharp and straight at the edge, granted not cut tomato sharp. Ever since then I have been interested in more uses with the bench knife.


----------



## Dusty (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll be using the cabinet scraper method tomorrow at work I think. Thanks Colin.


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 29, 2012)

If you don't have a burnishing tool, a smooth sharpening steel works reasonably well.


----------



## lowercasebill (Feb 29, 2012)

burnishers
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=41070


----------



## Chifunda (Feb 29, 2012)

lowercasebill said:


> burnishers
> http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,310&p=41070



Lee Valley is a pleasure to deal with and their tool catalog is mind blowing. They and Lie Nielsen are my go to places for woodworking tools.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 29, 2012)

The shank of a drill bit works very well as a burnisher. I use a solid carbide rod that was used to align the parts of a mold for high pressure casting of precision parts.


----------

